# My girl Dinah



## UnwillingDonor (Jun 2, 2015)

This is my kitty Dinah, I adopted her from a shelter a couple weeks before Christmas.

These pictures are of her during her first week living with us.

She was the last kitty of her litter at the shelter, and she was a little skittish when the lady tried to pick her up, but I knew better, I knew she'd make a great new friend.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

She looks very sweet and comfortable. I am sure a lifelong friend.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Halley,
Dinah is Adorable! She looks like a Torti cat!
Sharon


----------



## BlackiePanda (Apr 1, 2015)

Anyone adopting, I love love love you! Dinah is beautiful


----------



## UnwillingDonor (Jun 2, 2015)

Thank you everyone.
And to 10cats2dogs yes she is, shes a grey tortie! The shelter also told me her mom was a Siamese, so she loves to talk.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Dinah is beautiful! I have such a soft spot for Torties and black cats. What a beautiful baby. And my Alice loves to talk too, especially to her Daddy...they sure know who they want to attach themselves to! (Good thing Samantha and Jules are MINE, lol!)

I would love to see some updated pictures of Dinah!


----------



## furryfriend (Apr 1, 2015)

She looks like my kitty Sarah. We love her dearly.


----------



## UnwillingDonor (Jun 2, 2015)

Ill try to get some,i dont have a camera i just use my webcam to snap some photos. Shes 10 whole pounds now! my big girl.

to furryfriend: Is that her in your avatar.Shes a cutie.


----------



## UnwillingDonor (Jun 2, 2015)

Here is a couple more pics of her the first week i had her( dont mind the pillow with a hole lol its sewed up now )



And heres some I took today while she was relaxing in her bed purring like a motorboat.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

OMG the pics of her in the bed...THE BEAN FEETS! :luv:heart:luv Dinah is nothing short of gorgeous! Thanks for sharing pics of her! YAY, Torties!


----------



## UnwillingDonor (Jun 2, 2015)

lol yea it seems she was going for the 3D effect with her cute little toes.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Dina sure looks chill and relaxed in all her photos, no sign of a skittish kitty to me! Her coloring is adorable! Love her dilute color! And her paw pads are pretty unique, too! Most kitties have black pads if they're torties, don't they?


----------



## UnwillingDonor (Jun 2, 2015)

One of her front paws is a mottled black and pink colour. I think the pink and black paw is her one golden paw as well. When I got her I almost named her Midas for the Midas touch, cause I really love her golden paw. Instead I named her Dinah after Alice's cat in Alice in wonderland ( though she looks nothing like her lol)


----------



## UnwillingDonor (Jun 2, 2015)

She fell asleep like this so i had to snap a picture. So cute.


Then she woke up and caught me taking pictures.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Aww! Tortie belly!  Man is she ever a character! In the last picture, I can see her fangs, hehe!

As for Tortie feets, my Alice has mixed black and peach pads...totally cute. And I love Dinah's little peach paw...Alice has 1 peach front toe, and 1 peach back toe on opposite sides. 

And I LOVE that Dinah is named after Alice in Wonderland. Everyone thinks my Alice is named after it too...but she's actually named after Alice in the Resident Evil movies (cause she's a licker...).


----------



## UnwillingDonor (Jun 2, 2015)

lol "cause shes a licker."


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

What a beauty!


----------



## UnwillingDonor (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks! Thats my pretty girl!:heart


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

UnwillingDonor said:


> lol "cause shes a licker."


At least someone gets it, lol!  :wink: Seriously though, this cat will take several layers of skin if you let her, lol!

What color are Dinah's eyes? They look so coppery, like pennies! Just beautiful!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Time Bandit, that's my Mr.Jazz!
He Loves to give me chin licks, I don't need dermabrasion with him around!


----------



## UnwillingDonor (Jun 2, 2015)

Dinah has golden/yellow eyes, its hard to distinguish the exact colour. She has a bit of green that surrounds her pupil as well, but you can only see if when you're really close and she doesnt have her "crazy eyes" on.


----------

